# Wizards @ Cavaliers | Playoffs Round 1 - Game 1 | April 22nd, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 1*_


*Washington Wizards* *(0-0) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (0-0)*

_*Sunday, April 22nd, 2007*_
*Time:* 9:30am PT, 12:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio/WUAB, *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*




*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ NOTES*

*•* Avoid playing a halfcourt game, try to minimize the height disparity and seek to lull Cleveland into a slow game that potentially slips away from them.

*•* Defend the glass to avoid Cleveland collecting offensive rebounds and imposing their size. If Cleveland successfully attacks the basket, it will be hard to win.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Show no mercy to Washington. Treat them as if their whole squad is healthy and Arenas and Butler are suiting up.

*•* Physically punish the Wizards. Shooting jump shots should be discouraged unless wide open. There is no need to settle for anything.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland needs to handle business and come out with the intensity, attitude and determination to sweep the Wizards (or win the series ASAP).

*Preview*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*James eager for Act II of playoffs*

*James eager for Act II of playoffs*



> *CLEVELAND (AP) --* Nervous is not a feeling LeBron James has very often. But before stepping onto basketball's biggest stage last spring, he was a little shaky not knowing what to expect in his first trip to the NBA playoffs.
> 
> Turns out, he had nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

TNT giving us some early respect. Need a strong 1st qtr!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew hot early :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs looking sharp. Wiz playing no defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow LBJ taking a charge


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can John Thompson be any more biased for the Wiz?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope the Cavs keep playing well. From the little I've caught, it sounds like Thompson wants the Wizards to win.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I love the NBA, I really love NBA Playoff basketball, and I truely love the Cavaliers. But this could quite possibly be the most boring game in NBA playoff history. 

Not that there has been anything to chear about, but our fans sound like its game #23 of the season or something.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Does John Thompson have a kid on the Wizards I don't know about? He is worse than Bill Walton doing Laker games.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot by Hughes to end the half! Cleveland leads 48-41 at halftime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs are pretty flat, Lebron disappeared in the 2nd qtr and our offense looked pathetic.

We need to play better in the 2nd half. Brown needs to get off his high horse and put in Gibson or more athletic lineups that can push the tempo (NO Newble/Snow lineups)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Cavaliers up seven at the half, 48-41.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0e3764">*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antawn Jamison, F</td><td>22</td><td>7-17</td><td>0-4</td><td>5-7</td><td align="right">4</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeShawn Stevenson, SG</td><td>19</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Etan Thomas, FC</td><td>12</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jarvis Hayes, SF</td><td>21</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Daniels, PG</td><td>23</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darius Songaila, PF</td><td>6</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andray Blatche, F</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brendan Haywood, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Ruffin, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>16-43</td><td>2-9</td><td>7-10</td><td>7</td><td>25</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>41</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*37.2%*</td><td>*22.2%*</td><td>*70.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Pavlovic, GF</td><td>17</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Larry Hughes, SG</td><td>22</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Drew Gooden, PF</td><td>18</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>21</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donyell Marshall, F</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ira Newble, GF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Snow, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anderson Varejao, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">4</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess Gibson is not going to play at all in the playoffs. From starter, to not even playing a min in the playoffs. Nice.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I guess Gibson is not going to play at all in the playoffs. From starter, to not even playing a min in the playoffs. Nice.


Both of the rookies have been yanked (Brown for Wesley and Newble and Gibson for Snow). As Cavs fans, we always say, "Well next year might be different." Simply put, next year better be.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thompson talking about the Cleveland disconnection and lack of leadership. Listening to him is worse than Barkley.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Maybe Lebron going down will spark our team?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is very tough. He takes bad falls and bumps very well. And I'm convinced his mental toughness and body are reasons why he can take it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> LeBron is very tough. He takes bad falls and bumps very well. And I'm convinced his mental toughness and body are reasons why he can take it.


I don't understand how he does it. He goes down time and time again and somehow gets back up. 

His only injury weakness seems to be his ankles cause he gets up so high


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 74-67 after 3 quarterrs of play.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

4 on 1 and Larry is still Larry. Pulls up for a jumper, his lucky he has 23 points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes deserves props, he has played very well so far today. 

Up 10, need to finish strong here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow is logging some major mins. Brown just doesn't seem to realize he's more effective in short spurts.

Sasha should be back out there if he is gonna DNP Boobie.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 97, Washington 82*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did anyone catch this from Lebron? :



> James raised some eyebrows before the game when he was asked about owner Dan Gilbert's assertion that anything short of making the Eastern Conference finals would be a failure for the Cavs.
> 
> Gilbert said, "Organizations and people are like trees -- you're either growing or dying. ... To call the season a success in growth, you want to see yourself up one notch."
> 
> ...


LOL...pretty obvious who wields the power in this organization.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron showing stones, major ones there. I know people say he's too cute and calculated in regards to the press but these comments were very blunt, frank and candid.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Has anyone his age ever had this much unfettered power?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My only thoughts on this game:

God I hope they don't let Thompson commentate for any more games in this series.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> -It wasn't pretty, but the Cavs ground it out to take the lead in the series so today is a smashing success with a 97-82 win. Yet neither team played all that well and the Cavs let the Wizards hang around for three quarters before they really turned it on. Still, this was exactly the kind of game the Cavs want to play all series long, slow and grinding. In fact, I'd give their defense a A today. Two points of emphasis were accomplished, they kept the Wizards guards out of the lane on drives and made it tough for Antonio Daniels and DeShawn Stevenson to get clean looks by denying and contesting. Let Antawn Jamison get his, Washington can't win without help. Lots of jump shots, lots of misses for the Wizards.
> --The Cavs also did a great, great, great job of limiting second-chance points (Wiz had just 2) and fastbreak points (Wiz had just 1). Once again, Washington has no chance when this happens.
> --The Cavs and LeBron James played their best on offense in the first quarter. After then, LeBron was just 3-of-10 shooting. But he did get to the line a bunch of times by driving, which kept the Cavs in descent position during the game. So he had 23 points, nine rebounds and seven assists, a quality effort. The Cavs had 16 points in the paint in the first quarter and just 32 for the game. This, of course, must improve.
> --Zydrunas Ilgauskas played very well, especially in the fourth quarter when he had 11 of his 15 points. That is very big for both the Cavs and his confidence after last year. He cannot be defended by Darius Songalia, who fouled out, and if he gets position all Etan Thomas can do is foul.
> ...


www.ohio.com


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, Larry had a decent game. By that, I mean he took lots of jump shots like he always does but he hit them. So it's pretty much completely fool's gold. He'll play the exact same way next game except shoot 4-18.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *This entire Cavaliers-Wizards playoff rematch has been immersed in an anticlimactic haze, and Sunday's Game 1 followed in perfect step.
> The Cavs did nothing special or terrible. While the Wizards, who are in dire need of some unlikely heroics or a gigantic dose of Cavs malaise, played the part of wounded underdog as scripted. As such, the outcome turned out to be as most had predicted, a relatively easy Cavs' 97-82 win.
> It puts them ahead 1-0 in the series and in the driver's seat. In NBA history, teams that win Game 1 take the series 78 percent of the time. The Cavs are 4-0 all-time in series when they take an early lead.
> The game's only drama came four minutes into the second half: LeBron James rolled his left ankle when he landed on the foot of Wizards center Etan Thomas. James twisted on the ground in pain as the sellout crowd at Quicken Loans Arena went quiet, the only moment of doubt all day.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/17121481.htm


----------

